# Where in Tepic?



## lucatepic (Aug 16, 2013)

I would prefer to live closer to the center of town since I won't have a car for a while. Can anyone suggest an area that is safe, more scenic and where I can walk to get groceries, services, etc.? Also, my wife is going to be looking for housing on Monday and I don't know if anyone would have time to meet with her, help her out. I'm stuck here in Cabo but we will need to find a place really quickly. My wife speaks some English but is Mexican. Thanks, guys. I appreciate any and all help.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I would probably join the Tepic Forum and ask there....

members4.boardhost.com/Nayarit/‎[/url]


----------

